
It’s time to publicly shame United Airlines’ so-called online security - sashk
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/13/its-time-to-publicly-shame-united-airlines-so-called-online-security/?ncid=rss
======
pfooti
Yeah, this is terrible. I ended up picking random answers and storing them in
LastPass on the note for my account.

The whole experience is hostile to users, and probably pretty euro / western -
centric. I don't know how they localized the list, but I would be really
surprised if they got everybody's possible responses to favorite music genre
and whatever in there.

And, of course, using PUBLIC information about people as a security feature is
beyond stupid. If your okcupid profile helps me hack your account, I don't
think that counts as "two factor".

